# 5 Female, Newark, Delaware



## underwhere759 (Aug 14, 2007)

State/Region: Delaware 
City/Town: Newark 
Number of rats: 5
Gender:Female 
Age(s):4 are 1 and 1 is 2 
Name(s): Millie, Scruffy, Ninja, Chipper and Little scrap 
Colours: Colors go in the same order as the names above. 2yr old PEW, Blonde Rex, Black and white, two white PEWs 
Neutered:no 
Reason for rehoming: In august I will be moving in with my boyfriend who is allergic. 
Temperament: They are all very sweet and adventurous. I have never been bitten by any of them. 
Medical problems: none 
Will the group be split: if necessary 
Transport available: I can drive a couple of hours maybe more if necessary 
Other: They really are my sweet angels and I hate to give them up. I am willing and hoping to wait as close to august as possible. IF i can get my crazy ladies to hold still long enough I will post pictures 
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?:


----------

